
More companies will offer remote work at price of staff job - kjhughes
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/25/op-ed-more-companies-will-offer-remote-work-at-price-of-staff-job.html
======
znpy
> Employees will thrive as independent contractors

I'm inclined to call bs on this. Converting regular staff to contractors
benefits the employer but not the employee.

------
znpy
> Gen Zers will be handicapped by their lack of experience but will succeed by
> their willingness to occupy initially the lower end of the pay scale and
> through their sheer toughness born out of experiencing the Great Recession
> as children and now the pandemic as young adults.

Lol who's telling this person that genZ-ers will be /willing/ to be paid less?

This looks to me like a distopian future, not an ideal one.

~~~
a3n
It depends on which side of the zoom screen you're sitting.

~~~
znpy
I see your point.

